# Vitapacks?



## whyt.dread (Feb 24, 2016)

Anybody know if the beyond raw vitapacks are worth buying?


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 24, 2016)

Nope. 


10char


----------



## whyt.dread (Feb 24, 2016)

"I don't know dread, it's gnc, the fish oil is probably really vegetable oil"
   "Thanks dread, i was thinkin the same thing"

Over a hundred views already and not one reply? Not even 1 sarcastic or insulting........i'll keep talkin to myself


----------



## whyt.dread (Feb 24, 2016)

hey tool, thanks for replying tho


----------



## Maijah (Feb 24, 2016)

Just eat good food


----------



## whyt.dread (Feb 24, 2016)

Damn homie, your forearm is bigger than my bicep.. ...****er


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 24, 2016)

whyt.dread said:


> "I don't know dread, it's gnc, the fish oil is probably really vegetable oil"
> "Thanks dread, i was thinkin the same thing"
> 
> Over a hundred views already and not one reply? Not even 1 sarcastic or insulting........i'll keep talkin to myself



Jesus dude have a little patience. Keep in mind those views can be guests who aren't even registered.

And no vitamins are stoopid.  Eat some fruit and veg.


----------



## whyt.dread (Feb 24, 2016)

Just my attempt at humor, I got a sarcastic personality


----------



## snake (Feb 24, 2016)

whyt.dread said:


> Over a hundred views already and not one reply? Not even 1 sarcastic or insulting........i'll keep talkin to myself



Man, you need to swing by most sites that are filtered like water. Damn near everything is looked at before it goes out. You're post may not show up for hours. lol

Now as for my thoughts on Vita/Mins.... Oh forget it. POB can win this one.


----------



## whyt.dread (Feb 24, 2016)

Nah, go ahead I'm interested in your opinion, from what I gather by looking thru here you're a respected member too


----------



## mickems (Feb 24, 2016)

"I don't know dread, it's gnc, the fish oil is probably really vegetable oil".


----------



## whyt.dread (Feb 24, 2016)

Haha.... thanks bro


----------

